# Other Companies like Taglessthreads.com



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

Are there any other full service sites like Taglessthreads.com? I need:
*
- NO minimum order size
- American Apparel
- Custom care tage (DTG)*

it would be nice if they were on the east cost also


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

iMan said:


> Are there any other full service sites like Taglessthreads.com? I need:
> *
> - NO minimum order size
> - American Apparel
> ...


You may be able to find a DTG printer on the east coasts that can do all of those things but may be lacking a slick website that explains all that they can do.

Try posting your request in the Printing Referrals area:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...t-your-t-shirt-printing-design-requests-here/


----------

